# 2. SCHINDER(hannes)MTB-Superbike 20/05/2006



## Splash (1. Februar 2006)

Nachdem Strecken-Guru schon diverse andere Marathon-Freds mit dem Schinderhannes zugespammed  hat, wollte ich doch glatt mal n neuen (eigenen) Fred dafür aufmachen. Von der Veranstaltung scheint es ja doch ganz nett zu sein. 

Wer war denn letztes Jahr da und kann was dazu sagen? Wer plant dieses Jahr dahin zu fahren und dort zu starten? Die Anmeldung ist ja ab heute möglich und die ersten 200 Anmeldungen sollen ja mit einem T-Shirt belohnt werden...

Infos gibts hier: http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/index.aspx?fm=/de/radeln/mountainbike.aspx

Ich frag mich nur, ob die Faxnummer unten (06747/932222) auch für die Anmeldungen genommen werden kann. Eine explizite Nummer ist ja nicht angegeben und online-Anmeldung wohl auch nicht möglich.


----------



## Splash (2. Februar 2006)

Das Datum ist der 20.5.2006, nicht wie im Fredtitel der 20.6. - war n Fehler meinerseits (kann das evtl n Mod ändern?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strecken-guru (2. Februar 2006)

moin splash, moin alle zusammen

*anmeldungen sind über fax 06747/93 22 22 und über [email protected] möglich*

anmeldeformular ist auch online.
danke für die info splash 
hinweis wird noch heute auf der web-seite eingefügt.
die ersten 200 bezahlten  anmeldungen bekommen auch ein t-shirt 

im startpaket sind auch nützliche sachen , z. b ein schlauch  

gegenüber dem letzten jahr haben wir noch mehr singeltrails  
und ein paar zusätzliche highlites  
noch mehr info bekommt ihr über das zap oder sehr, sehr gerne über mich  

in diesem sinne ride on 
strecken- guru


----------



## Chr!s (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo strecken-guru,

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du mit der Organisation vom Superbike betraut bist. Deshalb an dieser Stelle ein paar Fragen.

Grundsätzlich ist der Kids Marathon eine tolle Erweiterung eures Angebots aber:

1. Welches Angebot habt ihr für die 15jährigen Fahrer?
       - bei Marathon bzw. bei der Kurzstrecke gilt Mindestalter 16 Jahre  
          (+Unterschrift Erziehungsberechtigter)
       - der Kids Marathon weist als Höchstalter aber nur 14 Jahre aus.

2. Was wäre als Alter ausschlaggebend? Jahrgang oder das genaue Geburtsdatum?

3. Weshalb können die Kids-Läufe nicht nach Ankunft eines Großteils der Kurz- und Langstrecke beginnen? Oder wäre es nicht möglich, diese vor den beiden Hauptstrecken durchzuführen? Es gibt sicherlich viele Eltern, die gerne den Marathon fahren würden *und* ihre Kinder anfeuern. Ebenso Trainer und Betreuer von Jugenfahrern, wie in meinem Fall. Wir stehen vor der Frage: Fahre ich oder bleib ich...

Gruß 

_*Chr!S*_


----------



## strecken-guru (2. Februar 2006)

hallo chr!s, 
unser kids-marathon ist *kein rennen *und soll einfach kinder und jugendliche ein bischen an unseren sport ranführen  
wer bei uns im kidsbereich die herausvorderung sucht liegt total falsch 
der kids-marathon wird im start/ zielbereich ausgetragen.
die gewählte strecke ist ein rundkurs und wurde extra so gepalnt, damit die eltern ihre kids auch anfeuern können und jederzeit  im auge haben
es spricht mit sicherheit nichts gegen einen start von einem gut trainierten 14/15 jährigen mit begleitung bzw.unterschrift des erziehungsberechtigten, trainer ect. 
beispiel aus dem letzten jahr : jahrgang 91/ 2.2o std auf 35 km der langweilt sich auf dem kids-marathon zutode:kotz: 
also fazit:unser kids- marathon ist nichts für einen racer unsere kurzstrecke ist aber konditionel wie technisch anspruchsvoll.
anhand des höhenprofil kannst du ja wählen fahrt ihr zusammen oder ??? 
nur ein rennen gibt es nicht

vor und nach der kurzstrecke/ halbmarathon gehört die aufmerksamkeit allein den *bikerinnen *und *bikern* die die strecke unter die stollen nehmen und auch bezwingen  ganz besonders aber auch denen die keinen 20igerschnitt hinlegen

der weg ist das ziel


die besten grüße
strecken guru

www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de


----------



## Splash (2. Februar 2006)

Entspricht die Nummer, die man bei der Anmeldung bekommt dann eigentlich auch der Startnummer?


----------



## strecken-guru (2. Februar 2006)

hallo splash

nein der nummernkreis wird aufgeteilt, es gibt zeitgleich anmeldungen für kurzstrecke und halbmarathon siehe (auch starterliste)
entscheident ist immer der zahlungseingang
das ist notwendig, da wir letztes jahr 140 nachmeldungen hatten 
nochmal dank an unsere mädels 
strecken-guru


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2006)

hallo,dieses jahr werde ich auch mitfahren,habe es letztes jahr verpasst,oder es war noch ein anderer termin,für das startgeld ein marathon und dann bei uns in der nähe,da muß man hin.und die strecke soll ja auch sehr schön sein.


----------



## strecken-guru (7. Februar 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,dieses jahr werde ich auch mitfahren,habe es letztes jahr verpasst,oder es war noch ein anderer termin,für das startgeld ein marathon und dann bei uns in der nähe,da muß man hin.und die strecke soll ja auch sehr schön sein.


 Hallo  löwe, 
wir freuen uns auf dein kommen wird mit sicherheit eine super sache vom dimb :  team gibt es auch schon eine anmeldung sind freudig überrascht über die anzahl der anfragen und bereits schon angemeldeten fahrer
  strecken- guru

 sorry hap nen sbrachfehler 
ist die 7 eine bersönliche glückszahl ?

strecken-  guru


----------



## Splash (7. Februar 2006)

strecken-guru schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo  löwe,
> wir freuen uns auf dein kommen wird mit sicherheit eine super sache vom dimp team gibt es auch schon eine anmeldung sind freudig überrascht über die anzahl der anfragen und bereits schon angemeldeten fahrer
> strecken- guru



Schmeisst den Purschen zu Poden ....       (es heisst DIMB - das B kommt von Bike *g*). Falls Du die Anmeldung mit der Nr.7 meinst, dann ist das meine und wenn ich die Nummer auch als Startnummer bekomme, bin ich richtig glücklich


----------



## strecken-guru (7. Februar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Schmeisst den Purschen zu Poden ....       (es heisst DIMB - das B kommt von Bike *g*). Falls Du die Anmeldung mit der Nr.7 meinst, dann ist das meine und wenn ich die Nummer auch als Startnummer bekomme, bin ich richtig glücklich



 tschuldigung siehe oben
strecken- guru
der weg ist das ziel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertrueger (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo

Ist die genaue Streckenführung schon bekannt?

Gruß

Bert Rüger


----------



## strecken-guru (11. Februar 2006)

hallo bert
klar strecke steht  
der erste teil ist neu und für beide lang/kurz die gleiche strecke
ihr könnt euch freuen haben extra viele, viele .... singeltrail einbezogen 

wasserdurchfahrt ist wieder dabei  




strecken- guru 

der weg ist das ziel


----------



## Lux2 (1. März 2006)

wasserdurchfahrt...
aber hoffentlich nur bei schönem wetter!!!!


----------



## strecken-guru (2. März 2006)

Pssst... nicht verraten..... es gibt auch eine Brücke  


grüße vom strecken- guru
der weg ist das ziel


----------



## mischuwi (8. März 2006)

Das klingt ja alles recht nett! Habe entsprechend das Startgeld auch schon überwiesen. Dann sollte ich jetzt also mal langsam anfangen zu trainieren, sonst schaffe ich es noch nicht mal die 34km heile zu überstehen. 

Wir sehen uns.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (10. März 2006)

Hi Guru,

wann war denn letztes Jahr der Marathon?
Ich habe mir grad mal die Fotos angesehen...das war ja schon ziemlich matschig bzw schlammig stellenweise!  
Ist es an diesen Stellen auch im Mai so (zu erwarten)? Klar, hängt natürlich auch vom Wetter ab...aber könnte ja sein, dass besagte Stellen dauerhaft in diesem oder einem ähnlichen Zustand sind.  

Das würde mich nicht von einem Start abhalten, ist reines Interesse!!  

P.S.: Wie viele Meldungen gibt es denn schon?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strecken-guru (10. März 2006)

hi hanzo,
die streckenführung hat ein bischen von allem, eigentlich ist der großteil ohne dauernässe nur wie du schon festgestellt hast, das wetter hat seine eigenen regeln.
die große schlammstelle auf den bilder ist dieses jahr nicht dabei, dafür eben mehr singeltrails und ein wenig mehr an hm`s
  wer es schön nass will.... die wasserdurchfahrt ist wieder dabei 
( umfahrung möglich)
sicher ist aber auch; trotz der schlammschlacht hatten die teilnehmer richtig spass mit der strecke was die einträge im gästebuch und auch die bilder zeigen 

bis jetzt sind bereits 160 bikerinnen und biker angemeldet
das ist jetzt schon mehr wie letzte jahr einen tag vor dem start 
und darauf sind wir richtig stolz ist es doch eine bestätigung für die viele arbeit die wir investrieren
egal wie das wetter wird ... ride on

wir freuen uns auf euer kommen
strecken-guru 
www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de
der weg ist das ziel


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (11. März 2006)

strecken-guru schrieb:
			
		

> sicher ist aber auch; trotz der schlammschlacht hatten die teilnehmer richtig spass mit der strecke was die einträge im gästebuch und auch die bilder zeigen



Wie ich schon sagte, das wäre kein Hinderungsgrund für mich!!  
Muss da nur noch auf eventuelle Terminlichkeiten Rücksicht nehmen...


----------



## Chr!s (20. März 2006)

@strecken-guru:
Habt ihr noch ein paar Flyer übrig?


----------



## strecken-guru (20. März 2006)

Chr!s schrieb:
			
		

> @strecken-guru:
> Habt ihr noch ein paar Flyer übrig?


 hi chr!s,
klar wie viele´brauchst du und wo soll ich die hin schicken??   

güße vom strecken- guru

der weg ist das ziel


----------



## Chr!s (20. März 2006)

Meld mich mit privater Nachricht bei dir...


----------



## strecken-guru (1. April 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,
am Sonntag 09.April 2006 ist VERKAUFS_OFFENER_SONNTAG in Emmelshausen.
Wir vom Schinder(hannes) Orga- Team sind dort mit einem Info- Stand vertreten. Strecke,Zuschauerplätze usw, werden vorgestellt.
 In diesem Rahmen werden wir auch , bei Interesse, einen Teil der Strecke abfahren.
 Treffen ist um 13.30 am Cafe Krechel in Emmels;
Abfahrt spätestens um 14.00
dauer ca 2 Std. Bike- Waschplatz ist vorhanden, da doch mit   etwas Matsch zu rechnen ist
Je nach Bedarf, kann in unterschiedlichen Gruppen gefahren werden.
 Sinn und Zweck ist aber gemeinsam los und gemeinsam wieder zurück
Anmeldung nicht unbedingt notwendig würde uns aber die Einteilung erleichtern.
Wegen dem VO-Sonntag ist die Rhein- Mosel-Str. gesperrt. folgt einfach der Umleitung Richtung Brodenbach- Mosel. Parkplätze gibts bei Aldi, Lidl und CO
dann nur noch ca 200 Meter die R-M-S hoch bis zum Cafe .Wer früh genug ist bekommt vielleicht noch unterhalb vom Cafe einen Parkplatz.

 Hab ich was vergessen   noch Fragen offen 
 Meldet Euch In diesem Sinne    

Die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru

Der Weg ist das Ziel

http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/?lang=2


----------



## Deleted52588 (2. April 2006)

Hi Guru,freue mich schon riesig auf euer Rennen,hoffe nur das ich den Weg nach Emmelshausen finde.


----------



## strecken-guru (2. April 2006)

Hi Treeworker08,
findest Du bestimmt .... Emmelshausen hat eine eigene Autobahnabfahrt A 61
Koblenz- Mainz oder Frankfurt-Köln
ab dort stehen Schilder zum Marathon und zu den Parkplätzen

 Grüße vom Strecken- guru

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Pedalritter (7. April 2006)

nach Mitlerweile über 200 Anmeldungen wird das dieses Jahr richtig lustig  . Tja letztes Jahr konnt ich nicht , aber diesmal bin ich dabei  .
Ich denk mal , das es NICHT wie letztes Jahr nachts schüttet wie aus eimern  , dann wird die Strecke sicher gut zu fahren sein !!

Bis dann in EMMELSHAUSEN !!


----------



## Chr!s (7. April 2006)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> Tja letztes Jahr konnt ich nicht , aber diesmal bin ich dabei  .



Da freuen wir uns alle drauf!!! 
Und auf das Event sowieso! Haut rein mit dem Training, s'ist nicht mehr lang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (8. April 2006)

Chr!s schrieb:
			
		

> Da freuen wir uns alle drauf!!!
> 
> @chris ,
> 
> wie darf ich das denn verstehen   !!


----------



## Chr!s (8. April 2006)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> @chris ,wie darf ich das denn verstehen   !!


Na, positiv! 
s.private Nachricht


----------



## sniper69 (10. April 2006)

Angemeldet


----------



## Splash (23. April 2006)

Irgendwer hatte doch die Idee und im LMB Termine für so was reingesetzt. Ich war mal so frei und hab für den Schinderhannes den LMB Eintrag hier gemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=16610

Evtl erkennt der ein oder andere jemand bei sich aus der Nähe und es w3erden Fahrgemeinschaften gebildet. Oder man guckt einfach, wen man vor Ort treffen dürfte ...


----------



## Pedalritter (25. April 2006)

Jepp , bin auf der 34km Runde am Start !!!


----------



## inimtb (8. Mai 2006)

Freue mich auf ein WE in Emmelshausen, habe fünf Jahr dort gelebt, aber da gab es weder einen MTB-Club/Verein noch einen Marathon (1997 - 2002). Aber von Matsch habe ich genug. Deshalb habe ich mich auch noch nicht angemeldet.... LG von Ines, jetzt aus Hennef. Gibt es ein Starterlimit?


----------



## strecken-guru (8. Mai 2006)

Re: 2. SCHINDER(hannes)MTB-Superbike 20/05/2006 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Hei Ines,
Emmels freut sich auf Dich.. wärste mal hier geblieben  
Bikerinnen sind noch recht selten bei uns Schinder(hannes) bikern, genauer gesagt eigentlich nur meine Frau  

Das mit dem MTB/Verein ist richtig wobei wir schon seit 96 fahren aber zusammen erst seit 2001. 

 Ja, Ja der Matsch ist so ein Thema, derzeit ist alles so trocken da machen 1-2 Tage Regen nichts aus.  Außerdem :  die sogenannte Kurzstrecke hat nur ganz wenig nasse Stellen und schau mal auf http://www.speedsurf.to/Verena   
 Sonstiges MTB Superbike
 Trotz ein wenig  Matsch nur fröhliche Gesichter. 

 Starterlimit haben wir bis jetzt noch nicht, wobei die Anmeldungen und Anfragen jetzt ganz klar zunehmen.

Ich hoffe wir sehn uns

die besten Grüße von Strecken- Guru

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## DaPhreak (8. Mai 2006)

Hab mich auch grad angemeldet (57km) und das Geld überwiesen.
Mann ich freu mich, in meiner alten Heimat mal einen Marathon zu fahren.

Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## strecken-guru (10. Mai 2006)

DaPhreak schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich auch grad angemeldet (57km) und das Geld überwiesen.
> Mann ich freu mich, in meiner alten Heimat mal einen Marathon zu fahren.
> 
> Bis nächste Woche!



Herzlich Willkommen   ein Münchner im Himmel  
Deine Freude ist berechtigt und die weite Anfahrt lohnt sich sicherlich.

Wir sehn uns am Samstag.

Strecken-Guru

Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strecken-guru (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

 keine Ahnung wer es erzählt und warum  

Es gibt keine Teilnehmerbegrenzung
Wir haben  etwas über 300 Anmeldungen   und freuen uns über jeden der die* * 

SCHINDER(hannes) SUPER BIKE  Herausforderung annimmt

Also  bei Fragen bitte immer an  

*Strecken-Guru wenden*

Wir sehn uns in Emmelshausen/ Liesenfeld Grillhütte am 20.05.2006

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Sauron1977 (11. Mai 2006)

Hab mir heute das Höhenprofil mal ein wenig genauer angesehen. Im Text unten steht "Maximale Steigung 45%...". Hmm... irgendwie heftig. Wie sehen die Steigungen denn so im Mittel aus, die 45% sind doch nur ein oder zwei Ausreisser, oder? Lässt sich leider nicht so genau erkennen auf der kleinen Grafik.


----------



## Pedalritter (12. Mai 2006)

@ Sauron1977

Is doch EGAL   !!

Hauptsache der Spass kommt nicht zu kurz , und die Strecke ist Genial


----------



## strecken-guru (12. Mai 2006)

Sauron1977 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir heute das Höhenprofil mal ein wenig genauer angesehen. Im Text unten steht "Maximale Steigung 45%...". Hmm... irgendwie heftig. Wie sehen die Steigungen denn so im Mittel aus, die 45% sind doch nur ein oder zwei Ausreisser, oder? Lässt sich leider nicht so genau erkennen auf der kleinen Grafik.



  Hei Sauron 1977,

der Name ist Programm  auch auf der Kurzstrecke bzw.  besonders da
*SCHINDER(hannes)* 

da müssen alle durch 

bis Samstag

die besten Grüße vom 

Strecken- Guru

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Sauron1977 (12. Mai 2006)

Na dann freu ich mich doch schon mal auf die große Schinderei! 
Vielleicht hätte ich doch lieber die Kurzstrecke wählen sollen statt gleich wieder mal blind die Große!


----------



## Splash (12. Mai 2006)

Die aktuelle Wetterankündigung macht mir jedoch ein wenig Angst. Oder soll es doch wieder eine Schlammschlacht werden? Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (14. Mai 2006)

Naja, ich bin vor 2 Wochen in Sundern die 55km gefahren bei 2°C und Schnee, Regen + Hagel. 

Da kann das Wetter in Emmelshausen nur besser werden und nach den 55km dort habe ich auch mal die Kurzstrecke für Emmelshausen gewählt, in der Hoffnung, das es recht locker wird, aber anscheinend ist dem nicht so.


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo strecken-guru

 Wie sieht es mit den Duschen aus, war etwas knapp
beim letzten mal. 

Geht es diesmal sofort ins Tal , kannst du mir das sagen  

wird wohl geil die sache am 20.05.2006

ein alter biker


----------



## Pedalritter (14. Mai 2006)

@Splash 

ist doch eigentlich egal wie das wetter wird  , wir sind doch nicht aus zucker  
obwohl 25grad und sonne wären mir auch lieber  .
Aber man muß es halt nehmen wie es kommt !!!

@Postmann

es kommt doch auch immer daraufan welche ansprüche man an sich selber stellt !! 
oder  
aber ein wenig ehrgeiz hat noch nie geschadet !!


----------



## Splash (14. Mai 2006)

Nene .. aus Zucker sind wir wahrhaftig nicht. Ich hoffe aber dennoch lieber mal auf schönes Wetter und trockene Trails. Meine Mandeln werdens mir danken (wirft sich gerade noch eine Megacillin rein) ....


----------



## strecken-guru (15. Mai 2006)

Ellenbogen-Raus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo strecken-guru
> 
> Wie sieht es mit den Duschen aus, war etwas knapp
> beim letzten mal.
> ...




Moin Ellenbogen,
  alter Biker  jeder ist so alt wie er sich fühlt 

 zu den Duschen.......
etwas knapp  wir haben im Start/Zielbereich die Mannschaftsduschen (weiblein/mämmlein) wie im letzten Jahr. Zusätzlich und auch das wie im letzten Jahr, die *Mannschaftsduschen im Fußballstadion /weiblein/männlein)*in Emmelshausen.Über den Radweg in 2 Min  zu erreichen und auch ausgeschildert. Die Parkplätze liegen  direkt auf dem Weg. 

 zur Strecke......

nach einer Einführungsrunde um den Scheider- Wald ca 2,4 km gehts durch Start und Ziel an den Zuschauern vorbei raus auf die Piste. in einer Schleife auf breitem Feld- Witrschaftsweg geht es ca 8oo Meter über freies Feld zurück in den Wald und dann links runter ins Baybachtal.Die am Anfang breite Abfahrt mündet nach ca. 5oo Meter links in den "MÄUSEBERG- TRAIL"
Bilder gibts auf unsere Seite unter http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/?lang=2 
Besuch MTB-Club Ötzingen Bild 9- 16 ein super Trail und derzeit die erste nasse Stelle 

 Also : man keine Bange, das Feld hat sich bis dorthin ziemlich auseinander gezogen  

Wir sehn uns am Samstag   

Die besten Grüße vom Strecken-Guru

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## mischuwi (15. Mai 2006)

strecken-guru schrieb:
			
		

> Besuch MTB-Club Ötzingen Bild 9- 16 ein super Trail und derzeit die erste nasse Stelle



 Ähm...bin ich zu blind? Wo finde ich denn den Besuch MTB-Club Ötzingen?  



			
				strecken-guru schrieb:
			
		

> Also : man keine Bange, das Feld hat sich bis dorthin ziemlich auseinander gezogen


Hatte auch erst Bedenken bei dem Blick auf das Streckenprofil. Aber knapp 2,5km sollten reichen, um die TOP10 Fahrer ziehen zu lassen. Von denen muss ich dann nur einen erwischen und schön Windschatten schmarotzern.  
Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf die 'Tour mit Zeitnahme'. Wird mein erster dieses Jahr und somit eine Leistungsstandanzeige für die kommende Saison. Im Moment habe ich leider noch das Gefühl, dass der Geist willig aber das Fleisch schwach ist. Aber das wird sich am Samstag hoffentlich nicht bewahrheiten. Den Mann mit dem Hammer will ich am Samstag NICHT in Emmelshausen rumschleichen sehen!


----------



## strecken-guru (15. Mai 2006)

Hei Mischuwi

 UPS hier nochmal 
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/bildergalerie/MTB-Club Ötzingen9_640x480.jpg
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/bildergalerie/MTB-Club Ötzingen13_640x480.jpg

 

  der Mann mit dem Hammer  

nach  wirklich harten aber  geilen 20 Km  gibts was leckeres
gegen den Hammer, die Verpflegungsstelle ist bis oben hin voll mit
allem was die Muskeln wieder hüpfen läßt  

die besten Grüße vom 

Strecken- Guru

*der Weg ist das Ziel*

Also diese Woche den Geist stärken und die Muskeln streicheln, dann klappts auch mit dem Windschatten.....


----------



## Pedalritter (15. Mai 2006)

@Strecken-Guru

Hey Thomas , habt ihr dem Wettergott schon ein OPFER gebracht    
Denn wenn die Sonne scheint , macht es viiiiiieeeel mehr Spass !!


----------



## strecken-guru (16. Mai 2006)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> @Strecken-Guru
> 
> Hey Thomas , habt ihr dem Wettergott schon ein OPFER gebracht
> Denn wenn die Sonne scheint , macht es viiiiiieeeel mehr Spass !!



Hallo Jörg,
  der liebe Wettergott, hat alle Opfer angenommen, aber .....  nichts  naja sind ja noch ein paar Tage 

Die besten Grüße vom

Strecken-Guru

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo strecken-guru,gibts eine möglichkeit auf direktem weg vom start zur ersten und zweiten verpflegungsstelle zu kommen.da meine frau diese punkte zum betreuen und fotografieren nutzen wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strecken-guru (17. Mai 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo strecken-guru,gibts eine möglichkeit auf direktem weg vom start zur ersten und zweiten verpflegungsstelle zu kommen.da meine frau diese punkte zum betreuen und fotografieren nutzen wollte


  Moin Löwe,

 kein Problem, bitte bei mir oder einem der Orga- Mitglieder melden wir haben eine Karte mit Strecken-, Kontroll- und Verpflegungsstellen. 
  Zuschauerpunkte sind ebenfalls ausgeschrieben, außerdem....... 

Das Foto- Team von Verena Schmid http://www.speedsurf.to/Verena .........MTB- Superbike
steht wieder berei und macht an verschiedenen Stellen Profifotos zu kleinen Preisen.
Weiter wird ein Quad mit Fotograf unterwegs sein und viele Helfer werden Bilder machen 

Wir sehn uns am Samstag

die besten Grüße vom 
Strecken- Guru

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Pedalritter (17. Mai 2006)

Und die mit Foto-Handys auf der Strecke


----------



## DaPhreak (18. Mai 2006)

strecken-guru schrieb:
			
		

> die ersten 200 bezahlten  anmeldungen bekommen auch ein t-shirt



Hallo,
ich hätte da mal eine Frage: Nach welchen Kriterien werden denn bei Euch die T-Shirts verteilt? Ich hab in der Anmeldeliste gesehen, das es da durchaus Fahrer gibt, die nach mir gemeldet (und dann wohl auch nach mir bezahlt) haben, die fett gedruckt sind (Fett bedeutet Shirt gesichert).
Nicht, dass ich unbedingt ein Shirt haben will und ich bin auch bestimmt nicht unter den ersten 200 Zahlern. Aber interessieren würde es mich schon irgendwie.

Gruß,
Dennis


----------



## mischuwi (18. Mai 2006)

Ein feines Wetterchen habt ihr da organisiert! Gefühlte 13° bei Dauerregen! Da kommt Vorfreude auf! 







ZUm Glück ist es kein Straßenrennen! Sonst würde ich bei >30km/h Gegenwind echt abkotzen!  
Aber ich weiß jetzt wenigstens, was ich heute noch machen werde: passende REIFEN KAUFEN!


----------



## Pedalritter (18. Mai 2006)

Schlammschlacht , schon wieder ne Schlammschlacht  

Hoffentlich bleibt es trotzdem von oben einigermaßen Trocken !!
Der Boden kann eigentlich genug Wasser aufnehmen , aber dazu müßte es aufhören zuschütten  

Naja , ne schlammschlacht hat einen Vorteil ,da kann man sich vorher das Bikeputzen eigentlich sparen   

grüssle vom Rhein


----------



## sulibats (18. Mai 2006)

Ohje, das Wetter scheint es für Samstag nicht gut mit uns zu meinen  
Das Streckenprofil sieht schon schwierig genug aus, da kann ich feuchten, kräfteraubenden Boden gerade nicht gebrauchen  

Bis Samstag...


----------



## strecken-guru (18. Mai 2006)

DaPhreak schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich hätte da mal eine Frage: Nach welchen Kriterien werden denn bei Euch die T-Shirts verteilt? Ich hab in der Anmeldeliste gesehen, das es da durchaus Fahrer gibt, die nach mir gemeldet (und dann wohl auch nach mir bezahlt) haben, die fett gedruckt sind (Fett bedeutet Shirt gesichert).
> Nicht, dass ich unbedingt ein Shirt haben will und ich bin auch bestimmt nicht unter den ersten 200 Zahlern. Aber interessieren würde es mich schon irgendwie.
> 
> ...




Hei DaPhreak,ein(zwei) Münchner im Himmel  

kein Problem  
Wie auch im Flyer und auf unserer Seite beschrieben, bekommen die ersten 200 *bezahlten* Anmeldungen, das T-Shirt.
Maßgebend ist nicht das Datum der Anmeldung sondern der Zahlungseingang.
Die Verschiebungen auf der Teilnehmerliste ergeben sich durch Ummeldungen..z.B.:
von Halbmarathon auf Kurzstrecke und umgekehrt

Damit wir eine lückenlose Anmeldeliste haben ( extrem wichtig bei der Zeitnahme) werden die Lücken entsprechend neu besetzt.
Also die Reihenfolge der Teilnehmerliste ist nicht gleich,  Anmeldungs/- Zahlungseingang.

In diesem Sinne ...  bis Samstag


Strecken- Guru

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## strecken-guru (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen... 

Die neusten Meldungen aus dem Schinder(hannes) Land... 
Komme gerade von der Strecke  

Die Strecke ist komplett ausgeschildert, gekehrt und etwas angefeuchtet, (damit es nicht zu sehr staubt..)
Schlammschlacht...  naaagut ein bischen  


Gegenwind.. ..wäre bei unserer Strecke ein Wirbelsturm  


Temperatur.. gefühlte  13 Grad .. ich verspreche: Es wird Dir .. (natürlich den anderen auch) viiiel, viiiel wärmer vorkommen 

Wie der Ritter schreibt von oben trocken wäre nicht schlecht  

Trotzdem... die Strecke ist einfach super  genießt es... 


 bis Samstag.. 

wir sehn uns 

Strecken- Guru


der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Postmann (19. Mai 2006)

Das heißt also, heute noch meine Matschreifen aufziehen. Oder ist der Untergrund so, dass ich auch mit "Intermediates" (IRC Mythos) gut durchkomme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strecken-guru (19. Mai 2006)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt also, heute noch meine Matschreifen aufziehen. Oder ist der Untergrund so, dass ich auch mit "Intermediates" (IRC Mythos) gut durchkomme?



  Hallo Postmann,

gerade noch erwischt .. der Aufbau geht weiter.

Die Matschreifen sind absolut angebracht. Gerade die Singeltrail- Abfahrten verlangen Grip. 

Bis morgen.

Strecken- Guru

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Mai 2006)

Conti Explorer Protection ist mein tip.
Ich liebe Schlamm Rennen,bis Morgen


----------



## Pedalritter (19. Mai 2006)

Ich vertraue mal hinten meinem Nobby Nic 2,25 , der sollte genug Halt geben   !!   Wenn nicht Pech gehabt  
Och und so ne Fangopackung soll ja auch ganz gesund sein   

Tschö bis morgen


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (19. Mai 2006)

Ist es eigentlich noch möglich, vor Ort von der Lang- auf die Kurzstrecke zu wechseln?!
Falls ja, kann man das unterwegs machen?! Bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt ist die Strecke ja dieselbe...


----------



## sulibats (19. Mai 2006)

Wo ist das eigentlich in Emmelshausen genau, hab auf der Homepage keine Infos gefunden


----------



## Splash (19. Mai 2006)

Hattori Hanzo schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es eigentlich noch möglich, vor Ort von der Lang- auf die Kurzstrecke zu wechseln?!
> Falls ja, kann man das unterwegs machen?! Bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt ist die Strecke ja dieselbe...



Das mit unterwegs erübrigt sich wohl schon dadurch, dass die Langstrecke ne halbe Stunde vorher gestartet wird. Ist ja keine CTF (auch wenn der ein oder andere es so fährt)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (19. Mai 2006)

sulibats schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist das eigentlich in Emmelshausen genau, hab auf der Homepage keine Infos gefunden



Hallo Benjamin,
auch wieder mit von der Partie? Also sowohl von der Autobahn, als auch von der B 327 (Hunsrückhöhenstraße) kommend fährst du immer geradeaus bis du in den großen Kreisel am ZAP gelangst. (Es gibt nur einen) Dort nimmst du die Ausfahrt in die Rhein-Mosel-Straße, in Richtung der Schulen und Sportanlagen/ Gondershausen. Auf der Straße bleiben, bis du Emmelshausen/ Liesenfeld wieder verlässt. 
Du kommst jetzt auf eine lange Gerade Richtung Gondershausen. Kurze Zeit später siehst du linker Hand am Waldrand schon den Sportplatz mit Start und Ziel bzw. die Parkplätze.
Um an die von Streckenguru beschriebenen Parkplätze an der Schule zu gelangen, musst du vorher, knapp 300m nach dem Kreisel am Aldi links rein. Von dort sinds noch ein paar Minuten bis zur Anmeldung. Hast aber eher die Möglichkeit, dich im Trockenen anzuziehen.

Man sieht sich,
_*Chr!S*_


----------



## rayc (19. Mai 2006)

Wenn ich mir das Wettervorhersagemodell GFS bei http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html anschaue, würde ich sagen das der Start noch Trocken ist, man sollte möglichst schnell zusehen ins Ziel zu kommen (also nicht bummeln  ), da spätestens Mittags Regen von Westen kommt.

Wenn, ich am meinen letzten Mara am 12.3 mit über 30°C zurückdenke, ist das morgen schon ein gewisse Umstellung. INsbesondere da ich zum ersten Mal einen Mara mir einen Hardtail fahre.

Aufjeden Fall bin ich gespannt wie es bei euch ausschaut. 

ray


----------



## Pedalritter (19. Mai 2006)

@rayc

bei uns sieht es sehr gut/schön aus  , du wirst es mögen !! Besonders die kostenlose Fangopackung aus den hiesigen Wäldern !!

und in 3 Wochen steht der nächste Mara in der gegend an ,ca. 30km von Emmelshausen entfernt!!

Guckst du http://www.mtb-rhens.de/

Ciao bis morgen !!


----------



## sulibats (19. Mai 2006)

Chr!s schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Benjamin,
> auch wieder mit von der Partie? Also sowohl von der Autobahn, als auch von der B 327 (Hunsrückhöhenstraße) kommend fährst du immer geradeaus bis...
> _*Chr!S*_


Hi Chris,

danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Damit kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen morgen  Werde dann mal schauen ob ich noch einen Platz am Start/Ziel-Bereich ergattern kann, Platz zum Umziehen hat man im VW Bus j ausreichend.

Die Marathonsaison geht ja langsam wieder los, da muss ich natürlich schonmal irgendwo mitfahren, auch wenn abgesehen von Rhens in 2 Wochen kaum zusätzlich was drin sein wird. Eigentlich dafür verantwortlich dass ich morgen dabei bin ist Baldur, der den Startplatz verschenkt hat  

Und nun geh ich ins Bett...

Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## sulibats (20. Mai 2006)

So, möchte hier mal kurz ein kleines Statement zum heutigen Rennen abgeben.

Die Strecke war genial wenn auch bei dem Wetter teilweise etwas tückisch (Wurzel und Felsenpassagen), könnte mir vorstellen das es da einige zerlegt hat. Die angegebene Streckenlänge hat auch genau gepasst  

Das Wetter war natürlich unter aller Sau, allerdings hat es richtig Laune gemacht im Regen zu fahren, nur nach der Ankunft im Ziel war es bisschen kalt bis man mal alles verstaut hatte und umgezogen war.

Was mir nicht gefallen hat: die Startnummernausgabe. Da müssen, aus meiner Sicht, mehr Leute für die festen Anmeldungen eingesetzt werden (und z.B. Verteilung auf mehrere Leute nach Anfangsbuchstabe Nachname).


----------



## Pedalritter (20. Mai 2006)

Jo , die Strecke war Genial   , und ließ sich am Anfang auch noch richtig gut fahren !! 

Und die Orga hat für die 2te Veranstaltung meiner Meinung gut funktioniert

Allerdings ,der Regen und Wind zum Schluss hätte nicht sein müssen  !!

Aber das merkt man ja irgendwann gar nicht mehr , aber an dem Wetter müssen die noch Arbeiten  

Man kann den Event einfach nur Empfehlen    


@Sulibats 

Kritik und Vorschläge kannst du ja dem Strecken-Guru per PM schicken !!
Die sind ja für alles offen , denn sie Lernen noch !!
War ja auch erst das 2 x , und da sollte man über einiges hinwegsehen !!


----------



## Splash (20. Mai 2006)

Also ich wollte mich auch noch mal bedanken. War eine schöne Veranstaltung, auch wenn Petrus euch nicht so ganz huld war. Ich bin jetzt um ein paar Erfahrungen reicher, u.a., dass man nach Mandelentzündung und fast 2 Wochen Penicillin doch besser nicht biken sollte. 

Wenn der Termin für den Dritten steht, könnt ich den schon mal einplanen ...


----------



## null.ahnung (20. Mai 2006)

Tach miteinander!
Ich fand die komplette Veranstaltung genial.Sehr gut organisiert.Perfekte Strecke und super Beschilderung.Den Regen von oben fand ich nicht so schlimm,nur wurden einige(bzw.fast alle) Streckenabschnitte dadurch um einiges härter(für die armen Beine).Hätte noch 2 Fragen:1.Sind von Euch welche mit Höhenmesser gefahren?Mein Hac4 zeigt mir nur 950hm an,kam mir aber ein wenig mehr vor. 2.Wie ist die Strecke im Vergleich zum Erbeskopf-Marathon?Hab mich dort für die 110km angemeldet(was hab ich getan?).
Viele Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## Pedalritter (20. Mai 2006)

@NullAhnung

kommt darauf an welche Strecke du gefahren bist !!

Ich bin die 35km+3km einführungsrunde gefahren , und mein CM 436 hat mir genau 790hm angezeigt !! Also genau wie es Beschrieben war !!

Also ich würde sagen der Erbeskopf wird um einiges härter !! 1. längere Strecke .2. mehr Höhenmeter ,3.noch mehr Singeltrails !!
Und wenn Du dann so ein wetter wie 2004 hast , also so wie Heute , dann wird es ganz hart !

Grüssle


----------



## mischuwi (20. Mai 2006)

So, denn will ich auch mal meinen Senf zu der heutigen Veranstaltung abgeben. 

@strecken-guru: vielen Dank für den Rat zu Matschreifen. Meine neuen Black Shark Mud habe ich in den Streckenteilen, die nicht asphaltiert waren wirklich lieben gelernt!!  

Zum Rennen:
Es war wirklich eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung. Und wenn ich dann noch bedenke, was ich an Startgeld bezahl habe, dann drängt sich mir die Frage auf, was die großen Veranstalter mit den Startgeldern bis zu 40 machen.    Heute war bis auf ein, zwei klitzekleine Schwachpunkte wirklich alles perfekt. Die Streckenführung war sehr gut und nach meiner Meinung auch bei den widrigen für jeden zu bewältigen. Der Wechsel aus schnellen Abschnitten und Singletrails war sehr schön ausgewogen und gut zu fahren.
Die gesamte Organistion war in meinen Augen auch fehlerfrei. Und auch die Moderation fand ich sehr gut! Unterhaltsam, aber nie aufdringlich.  
Besonders erwähnenswert finde ich noch wirklich schön gestalteten Urkunden und Pokale! Da merkt man gleich, dass auch hier viel Herzblut reingesteckt wurde!  

Einzig an zwei Details in der Streckenführung bzw. -ausschilderung müsste im nächsten Jahr noch gearbeitet werden. 1. sollte der Abschnitt mit dem Gegenverkehr unbedingt entschäft werden! Das war doch recht heikel, da die schnellsten der kurzen Strecke hier mit den Nachzüglern zusammentrafen. Und 2. sollte die 180° Kurve beim Abzweig der kurzen Strecke auch als solche gekennzeichnet werden. 

Fazit: Tolle Veranstltung, bei der ich im nächsten Jahr bei schönstem Sonnenschein und 25° wieder dabei bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (20. Mai 2006)

Dickes Lob an die Orga 
Es ist erstaunlich mit wie wenig Leuten ihr dieses Event gestemmt habt    

Die Strecke hat mit gefallen, aber nächstes Jahr bitte vorher trockenlegen  
Es tat schon weh das Material so leiden zu sehen (okay, einige Fahrer ging es ähnlich)

Und natürlich möchte ich mich für die wunderschöne Trophäe (Pokal) bedanken  

Ray


----------



## strecken-guru (21. Mai 2006)

guten Morgen zusammen,

... nur ganz kurz, erstmal vielen, vielen Dank für das Lob und für uns ganz wichtig   Kritik.. die brauchen wir für den 
3. Schinder(hannes) 


Die Bilder sind schon im Netz :
http://www.speedsurf.to/Verena/

Absolut starke Fotos.......  

die Ergebnisse kommen erst Morgen.. 

  so bis später muß los zum Strecken-ab-bauen.

trockene Grüße vom

Strecken- Guru

der Weg war das Ziel


----------



## Chr!s (21. Mai 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> 1. sollte der Abschnitt mit dem Gegenverkehr unbedingt entschäft werden! Das war doch recht heikel, da die schnellsten der kurzen Strecke hier mit den Nachzüglern zusammentrafen. Und 2. sollte die 180° Kurve beim Abzweig der kurzen Strecke auch als solche gekennzeichnet werden.


Kann mich sowohl mit dem Lob, als auch mit der Kritik mischuwi nur anschließen. Die Organisation war bereits letztes Jahr schon sehr gut. 
Während des Rennens gab es für die Kurzstrecke eigentlich kaum Probleme hinsichtlich Beschilderung usw. 
Ärgerlich für die schnellen Kurzfahrer bzw. die letzten der Langstrecke waren die Überholmanöver auf den Singletrails. In XC-Rennen wird in der Ausschreibung bzw. bei der Belehrung vorm Start noch bekanntgegeben, dass langsame Fahrer, die absteigen müssen oder Probleme in einer Abfahrt haben, auch mal einen Blick nach hinten werfen, um schnelleren Fahrern das Überholen zu ermöglichen. Ebenso müssen Überholende mit dem Ruf "Rechts" bzw. "Links" dem Vordermann bekanntgeben, wo sie vorbeifahren möchten. Vielleicht könnte man solche Situationen vermeiden, indem man die Starts der verschiedenen Distanzen auch wirklich mit genügend Zeitabstand vollzieht. 

Deshalb wäre auch eine schnellere Abwicklung der Anmeldung wünschenswert. Jeweils 2 Stellen für die Strecken, auch weithin sichtbar gekennzeichnet, wären nicht schlecht.

Beim Anmeldungsformular fürs nächste Jahr müsste ein Feld mit der T-Shirt Größe vermerkt werden, ebenso sollten auch für vorangemeldete Fahrer die Starterpakete schon im voraus gepackt und mit dem entsprechenden Shirt versehen sein. Spart wiederum Zeit an der Startnummernausgabe und man bekommt seine Größe. Denn bereits um halb 9 war die Größe M bereits vergriffen. Kurze Zeit später auch L.

Gegenverkehr hatte mischuwi schon angesprochen, Flatterband wäre nützlich.

Die Streckenteilung hätte auch etwas besser gekennzeichnet werden können. (Oder ich hätte besser lesen müssen) Große Schilder mit Signalfarben und nicht DIN A-4 wären angebracht, denn bei dem Tempo, was man von oben mitnimmt, verschwimmt so einiges im Sichtfeld. Auch Streckenposten, die auf die Startnummern ein Auge haben, könnten an dieser Stelle gute Dienste leisten.
So sinds jetzt 6 km mehr auf meinem Tacho.
Danke nochmal an Startnr. 250, die mir mit dem Schlauch aus der Patsche geholfen hat.

Aber sicher ist eins: Nächstes Jahr wieder! 

Gruß 
_*Chr!S*_
PS: Die Fotos sind wirklich spitze!


----------



## Quen (21. Mai 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> So, denn will ich auch mal meinen Senf zu der heutigen Veranstaltung abgeben.
> 
> @strecken-guru: vielen Dank für den Rat zu Matschreifen. Meine neuen Black Shark Mud habe ich in den Streckenteilen, die nicht asphaltiert waren wirklich lieben gelernt!!
> 
> ...


Micha,

wenn du noch so lächeln konntest, hoffe ich doch, dass du eine sehr gut Platzierung erreicht hast...!?


----------



## Lux2 (21. Mai 2006)

hi streckenguru,

kann nur die einhellige meinung bestätigen. superschöne strecke schöne singletrails hat sehr viel spass gemacht.....

gruss lux2


----------



## Pedalritter (21. Mai 2006)

@ Queen

Ja Mischuwi war vorne dabei , und wurde 3. auf der Kurzstrecke 35km +3km Einführungsrunde , in seiner Altersklasse !!




 , 

 ,


----------



## Quen (21. Mai 2006)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> @ Queen
> 
> Ja Mischuwi war vorne dabei , und wurde 3. auf der Kurzstrecke 35km +3km Einführungsrundein , seiner Altersklasse !!
> 
> ...


 ... alter R-A-S-E-R!


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Mai 2006)

Super Veranstaltung-Super Strecke-Super Wetter 
komme wieder, keine frage


----------



## sevenrocks (21. Mai 2006)

Super Lob an die Orga incl Feuerwehr und die tapferen Fan´s!  

Im allgemeinen haben wir ja mit dem Wetter noch Glück gehabt, es hätte schlimmer kommen können.
Glatteis
Schneesturm
Tornado !

Eine tolle Strecke, gut markiert, tolle Moderation, moderates Startgeld.
Da können sich manche Veranstalter eine Scheibe abschneiden.
Nächstes Jahr bringen wir Sonnenschein mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
@Pedalritter:
Danke für die Info! Ich bin die 57+3 gefahren und hatte wie gesagt nur 950hm auf meinem Hac4.Ich finde es schon seltsam das Dein Höhenmesser(der ja auch von Ciclo ist) die richtigen Werte angezeigt hat,während meiner versagt hat.Ich hatte vorher auch Dein Modell und hatte nie Probleme.Der Hac4 ist schon öfters bei solchen Wetterlagen ausgefallen.
@strecken-guru:
Vielen Dank für die Super-Veranstaltung!! Eine Fage noch zu den Urkunden:Ist es möglich diese zugeschickt zu bekommen(Portokosten erstatte ich natürlich)?Musste leider sofort nach Hause da Frau und Kinder total durchnässt waren. 
Zum Schluss nochmal Glückwünsche an meine Tochter!!!  
2.Platz in Ihrer Altersklasse(98-00)!!!(jetzt schon besser als der Papa )

Suche im übrigen noch Bilder von deren Siegerehrung.


Viele Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## roli710 (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen
auch mir hat es bis auf die Kälte sehr gut gefallen,wenn ich da nicht den
linken Bügel meiner blauen Adidas evil eye Brille aus der Trikottasche verloren hätte.
Muß entweder zwischen Schloß Schöneck und Ney oder in der Umkleide gewesen sein.Im vorraus schon mal vielen Dank.


----------



## Sauron1977 (22. Mai 2006)

Juhu,
Ergebnisse sind online habe ich gerade gesehen!

Kann mir irgendjemand vielleicht noch sagen wieviele Leute insgesamt bzw. in den einzelnen Klassen (57km gesamt) gestartet sind? Das wär eigentlich noch ganz interessant für mich.


----------



## Postmann (22. Mai 2006)

HI,

einfach in die Wertung schauen und dann siehst Du den letzten Platzierten mit seinem entsprechenden Platz, das ist dann auch die Anzahl der gewerteten.  

Gruß
Micha


----------



## DaPhreak (22. Mai 2006)

Sauron1977 schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu,
> Ergebnisse sind online habe ich gerade gesehen!
> 
> Kann mir irgendjemand vielleicht noch sagen wieviele Leute insgesamt bzw. in den einzelnen Klassen (57km gesamt) gestartet sind? Das wär eigentlich noch ganz interessant für mich.



Musst doch nur in der Liste nach unten scrollen... Die letzte Platzierung sagt's Dir dann 

Jo, war super schöne Veranstaltung! Schade, dass wir die Siegerehrung nicht abgewartet, und damit die Übergabe des Preises für die weiteste Anreise verpasst haben 
Nächstes Jahr sind wir bestimmt wieder dabei.

Grüße aus München,
Dennis


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Mai 2006)

@ postmann. ich hoffe bei dir lief alles gut,wir haben uns nach dem rennen ja leider nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (22. Mai 2006)

@ flämischer Löwe, bei mir lief es nicht ganz so gut wie bei Dir (Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 3.!) aber ich bin immerhin 20. auf der Kurzstrecke und 10. in meiner AK geworden. Ich bin mehr als zufrieden!!

P.S. Ich war vor Dir im Ziel   Ich war gerade 5 Minuten da, da hab ich Dich einfahren sehen! Aber nach ner kurzen Dusche bin ich dann auch direkt nach Haus, denn nach dem Rennen fing es ja an zu schütten wie Sau!


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Mai 2006)

Ja,ist doch eine gute Leistung von dir.
Vieleicht sieht man sich am Donnerstag in Altenkirchen.


----------



## Postmann (22. Mai 2006)

ich komme auf jeden Fall am Donnerstag, vielleicht mit Rad. Nachdem was Du am Samstag erzählt hast, sollte ich wohl mal mitfahren!


----------



## Splash (22. Mai 2006)

a propos - wirds die Ergebnisliste in ner druchbaren Version oder zum Download (pdf) geben? oder gar Urkunden oder so was?


----------



## strecken-guru (22. Mai 2006)

Hei Pursche,

eine druchbare Version bestimmt nicht  aber druckbar wird sie sein  
Die Urkunden sind alle gedruckt und auf dem Weg  
Alle gewerteten Fahrer werden Ihre Urkunde bekommen.

Hoffe Deine Mandeln  haben nicht zu sehr gelitten und Du bist wieder richtig fit  

Die besten Grüße vom 


Strecken- Guru

Thomas

Der Weg war das Ziel  



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> a propos - wirds die Ergebnisliste in ner druchbaren Version oder zum Download (pdf) geben? oder gar Urkunden oder so was?


----------



## Splash (22. Mai 2006)

strecken-guru schrieb:
			
		

> Hei Pursche,
> 
> eine druchbare Version bestimmt nicht  aber druckbar wird sie sein
> Die Urkunden sind alle gedruckt und auf dem Weg
> ...



hehe ... druchbar *g*

Ich hab auf jeden Fall gelernt, dass ich nach so ner Krankheit den Hintern auf der Couch lasse. Hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht und ich muss mal gucken, dass ich noch was tue, bevor ich so was noch mal versuche . Beim nächsten Mal bin ich aber auf jeden Fall wieder dabei ...

Viele Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Postmann (23. Mai 2006)

strecken-guru schrieb:
			
		

> Die Urkunden sind alle gedruckt und auf dem Weg
> Alle gewerteten Fahrer werden Ihre Urkunde bekommen.


 
Hi Thomas,

was heißt das? Habt Ihr die alle per Post verschickt?? Das wäre ja Wahnsinn!!  

Aber noch einmal zum Rennen. 

Ich fand es super!! Geile Strecke, gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis, Nettes Umfeld.

Was die neg. Punkte angeht, so wurde auch schon alles genannt. Bzgl. T-Shirts vorher Größe abfragen, Gegenverkehr eventuell den Weg mit Flatterband teilen, Beschilderung der Streckentrennung etwas unübersichtlich.

Doch ich freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr!!!

P.S. Warst Du der mit dem Mikro?

gruß
Micha


----------



## strecken-guru (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,.. 

es ist vollbracht, die Schilder sind eingesammelt und warten gut verpackt auf 
....hoffentlich 2007.....

Es ist wirklich beeindruckend, wie viel Zuspruch wir von Euch bekommen haben,ich sehe immer noch das riiiesen Starterfeld an mir vorbei fahren.. waaahhhnsinn.
Bei diesem Wetter, hat von uns keiner mit so einem großen Andrang gerechnet.411 Bikerinnen und Biker 
machten, auch bedingt durch das Wetter denn Name zum Programm :
 ....*Hier schindet sich nicht nur der Hannes.. *
Das viele Lob, die Aufmunterung weiter zu machen tut gut und wir sind richtig stolz das unsere Arbeit so viel Erolg hat.
Aber, wo viel gearbeitet wird passieren auch Fehler, die sind hier bereits angesprochen worden und wir stehen dazu.Wir haben aus dieser Veranstaltung so viel dazu gelernt, dass gilt es jetzt bis zum nächstenmal umzusetzen.  

Mein persönliches High Light  
haben doch plötzlich Namen aus dem Forum Gesichter  
Pedalritter, Splash, Postmann und und und..... leider konnte ich nicht mit allen reden.
Aber ich denke wir sehn uns... 

Hei Postmann   simmt ich wars....

in diesem Sinne die besten Grüße vom

Strecken- Guru  

Thomas

jetzt ist der Weg wieder das Ziel


----------



## Pedalritter (24. Mai 2006)

Hi Thomas ,

irgendwann schaffen wir es auch mal eine gemeinsame Tour durch die Wälder zudrehen   !!

Und bitte macht weiter mit eurem Schinder(hannes)  , die Biker werden es euch DANKEN , denn sie alle hatten richtig Spass  !!

Und die Bilder sind super Genial !!

Gruss Jörg


----------



## strecken-guru (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo Jörg...,

klar wir werden alle Bemühungen daran setzen für den 
3. Schinder(hannes)

Die gemeinsame Tour ist PFLICHT   hätte schon einen Gedanken  

in Rhens kann ich leider nicht starten  aber 4 Schinder(hannes) Biker sind dabei..

die besten Grüße 

Thomas 

Strecken- Guru

der Weg ist das Ziel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strecken-guru (24. Mai 2006)

@ null.ahnung
Suche im übrigen noch Bilder von deren Siegerehrung.

Es gibt Bilder stehen noch nicht zur Verfügung, melde mich aber


----------



## Pedalritter (25. Mai 2006)

@strecken-guru

Hi Thomas , 

klar ist ne Tour  PFLICHT    , hoffe nur , das mir während der Bauphase noch Luft zum Biken bleibt  !!

Ich hätte da auch schon eine IDEE  

Und danach ein Gemütliches beisammen sein  

Gruss Jörg


----------



## dodo1912 (25. Mai 2006)

Jo Lob und Kritik ist wohl mittlerweile alles gesagt. Ich habe meine Meinung ja auch schon in euerm Gästebuch kundgetan...War ne top Veranstaltung.

Paar Fotos gibbet noch auf meiner Hp. Höhenprofil kann ich auch nochmal hochladen...

Gruss Dennis


----------



## strecken-guru (25. Mai 2006)

dodo1912 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo Lob und Kritik ist wohl mittlerweile alles gesagt. Ich habe meine Meinung ja auch schon in euerm Gästebuch kundgetan...War ne top Veranstaltung.
> 
> Paar Fotos gibbet noch auf meiner Hp. Höhenprofil kann ich auch nochmal hochladen...
> 
> Gruss Dennis


  Hei Dennis,

hab mich auf Deiner Seite ein wenig umgeschaut  bist ganz schön aktiv.
 Schade mit Deinem Gästebuch werde einen Eintrag sicher nachholen.
Übrigens die kleine Rennsemmel mit dem Helm   absolut  
Die besten Grüße 

Thomas

Strecken- Guru

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## sniper69 (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es ein Karte, bzw. Beschreibung der Strecke?


----------



## Pedalritter (29. Mai 2006)

frag doch mal beim strecken-guru nach !! Eine karte speziell für die Strecken von der Veranstaltung gibts wohl nicht (kann ich mir nicht vorstellen)!! Aber eine normale Wanderkarte schon , obwohl die Singeltrails dürften ev. schwer zufinden sein , sicher was für Insider !! 
Aber du kannst bei den Eingeborenen  (Schinderhannesen) Sonntags mitfahren !! 
Und mit sicherheit auch mal an einem anderen Tag , mußt halt nur mal nachfragen !!
Ansonsten Veranstalten die am 13-15.10.06 ein MTB-Wochenende mit geführten Touren !!

http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/?lang=2


----------



## strecken-guru (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo sniper69,

wie schon vom Pedalritter bemerkt, eine Detailkarte von der Strecke gibt es nicht.Einige Singeltrails sind nicht eingezeichnet.Ein Teil der Strecke ist auch nur zum Veranstaltungstag genehmigt, bzw freigegeben.
Aber das Angebot gilt.... wir fahren jeden Sonntag um 9.30 ab Emmelshausen
Parkplatz Cafe Krechel oder einfach mal spontan.
Pm genügt. 

@ Pedalritter... 

wie siehts aus am kommenden WE  
wir könnten uns Buchholz oder Pfaffenheck treffen... runter zur Mosel 
entweder über Burg Thurant oder direkt Donnerloch  
wieder GEMÜTLICH hoch  und ab nach Boppard .. nen Flammkuchen vernichten 

( andere Route auch willkommen  )

die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru

der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Pedalritter (30. Mai 2006)

@Strecken - Guru 

Hast ne PN  !!

Gruss


----------



## Pedalritter (1. Juni 2006)

Dann mal ein Bericht aus der Lokalen Presse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

